# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Surfer/innen aus HH

## Nele

Hallo Leute,

Wollte nach langer Pause wieder mit dem Surfen beginnen und suche Leute die vielleicht lust haben gemeinsam fters mal an die Ostsee oder Nordsee zu fahren.
Habe leider kein Material muss also was zum ausleihen in der nhe sein.
PKW wre vorhanden. 

Mfg Nele

----------


## HamburgJung

Hi,

Ich wohne auch in Hamburg und fahre auch wenn Wind und Wetter passt and die Ostsee,
vllt knnt man sich ja da irgendwo treffen.  Bin meistens in Gold auf Fehmarn.



Gru 
Fabian

----------


## Benny182

Hallo Nele, an welche Spots hast du denn gedacht? Bist du trotzt Pause schon ganz gut dabei oder brauchst du eher jemanden zum ben?

----------

